# [Risolto]configurare modem 56k interno

## crisandbea

Salve, a tutti, premetto che ho cercato in giro nel forum ma non ne sono venuto a capo, 

visto che per qualche giorno sarò lontano da connessioni adsl o similari, per non restare senza internet avrò una connessione 56k, l'unico problema che non avendone mai avuto bisogno non ho mai configurato ciò sotto linux, sotto winzooz funziona,  ora ho caricato nel kernel i moduli ppp, ho installato net-dialup/ppp , ma non riesco a capire quale sia la periferica dove è collegato il modem, è un Agere System AC'97,almeno sotto winzooz lo chiama cosi, interno ad un portatile. 

vi posto un : 

```

lspci -v:

00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 006d

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 1c80 [size=128]

        Memory at e8003000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

```

qualche suggerimento????

grazieLast edited by crisandbea on Sun Dec 24, 2006 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

Qui è come ho risolto per il mio modem seriale, sia con wvdial che in /etc/conf.d/net.

Ricorda di emergere net-dialup/ppp, può essere che già lui ti crei un'interfaccia di rete ppp0.

Devi solo far attenzione ad indicare il device giusto, e per un modem pci purtroppo non saprei aiutarti a riguardo. Comunque c'è questo in /etc/conf.d/net.example:

```
# Each PPP interface requires an interface to use as a "Link"

#link_ppp0="/dev/ttyS0"                 # Most PPP links will use a serial port

#link_ppp0="eth0"                       # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

#link_ppp0="[itf.]vpi.vci"              # PPPoA requires the ATM VC's address

#link_ppp0="/dev/null"                  # ISDN links should have this

#link_ppp0="pty 'your_link_command'"    # PPP links over ssh, rsh, etc
```

Spero possa esserti d'aiuto.

Mandi.

----------

## crisandbea

grazie per la risposta, avevo già guardato il tuo post, ma non sono riuscito a risolvere,  net-dialup/ppp lo avevo già emerso, usando kde ho anche kpp, che mi consente di configurare tutto tramite gui, l'unico problema che auando mi chiede quale è il modem da usare non sò quale dirgli ne ho provati già alcuni, tipo /dev/ttyS0 -S1 -S2 , e mi risponde che il modem è occupato. ma non capisco come fa ad esserlo.

ora smanetto un pò,  se qualcuno ha altri suggerimenti sono ben accetti,  

grazie

----------

## lucapost

ho trovato questo, dovrebbe essere equivalente ad emergere slmodem con la USE="alsa".

Ma ifconfig -a ti restituisce un'interfaccia che non sia ethernet,wifi, BT o firewire? se te la restituisce, dmesg ti indica a quale device si riferisce.

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ho trovato questo, dovrebbe essere equivalente ad emergere slmodem con la USE="alsa".
> 
> Ma ifconfig -a ti restituisce un'interfaccia che non sia ethernet,wifi, BT o firewire? se te la restituisce, dmesg ti indica a quale device si riferisce.

 

questo è l'ifconfig -a:

```

ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:0E:D9:E5

          inet addr:192.168.1.144  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3262 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3379 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2972612 (2.8 Mb)  TX bytes:527146 (514.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x7000

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-F6-B7-20-D1-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12799 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12799 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:5478198 (5.2 Mb)  TX bytes:5478198 (5.2 Mb)

```

----------

## lucapost

prova così:

```
dmesg |grep gre0
```

dovresti capire il driver che utilizza, cmq mi sa che con quel driver non funge, quel mac è un pò troppo lungo.

Hai provato slmodem?

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> prova così:
> 
> ```
> dmesg |grep gre0
> ```
> ...

 

quella interfaccia non credo sia il modem, perchè 

```
dmesd | grep gre0
```

non restituisce nulla..

slmodem mi dice:

```

elpibe ~ # /etc/init.d/slmodem start

 * Starting slmodemd for /dev/ttySL0 ...    [ !! ]

```

presumo che l'interfaccia sia quella, ma comunque non riesce ad attivarla,  

cosa può essere???????

----------

## lucapost

L'interfaccia che ti carica slmodemd è quella indicata nel suo file di configurazione, non è assolutamente detto sia quella giusta.

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> L'interfaccia che ti carica slmodemd è quella indicata nel suo file di configurazione, non è assolutamente detto sia quella giusta.

 

quindi come faccio a sapere quale sia quella giusta ?

----------

## lucapost

devi trovare il driver giusto!

emerge slmodem dovrebbe averne creato uno, se non sbaglio si chiama appunto slmodem, non ne sono sicuro. Cerca tra i moduli disponibili....

Se slmodem è il driver giusto, modprobe slmodem  dovrebbe risolvere molti dei tuoi problemi.

ps: per far funzionare un modem, vabbè che era usb, ci ho messo più di 2 settimane all'epoca....

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Utilizzi alsa? Tipicamente, il driver del modem si trova nella sezione 'ALSA' dei sources del kernel (o nel pacchetto alsa-driver, a seconda di quale usi). Se non sbaglio, il driver per la tua scheda audio è intel8x0 e il modulo per il modem è, quindi, intel8x0m.

Giusto per la cronaca, queste informazioni le ho prese guardando il codice del driver ${kernel_sources}/sound/pci/intel8x0m.c.

Ciao.

----------

## crisandbea

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Utilizzi alsa? Tipicamente, il driver del modem si trova nella sezione 'ALSA' dei sources del kernel (o nel pacchetto alsa-driver, a seconda di quale usi). Se non sbaglio, il driver per la tua scheda audio è intel8x0 e il modulo per il modem è, quindi, intel8x0m.
> 
> Giusto per la cronaca, queste informazioni le ho prese guardando il codice del driver ${kernel_sources}/sound/pci/intel8x0m.c.
> 
> Ciao.

 

si utilizzo alsa del kernel, il driver per la scheda audio è quello che hai detto infatti tutto funge bene, l'unico problema è il modem, che per il momento non riesco a far andare. li nel percorso indicatomi c'è anche il modulo per il modem.  ora lo carico e faccio sapere.

----------

## crisandbea

modulo intel8x0m.c caricato, modem credo riconosciuto in quanto tramite kppp mi risulta pronto, ma al momento non riesco a callegarmi, tramite il modem.

suggerimenti??

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Mi sembra che ti siano state date tutte le indicazioni per far funzionare il tuo modem, nei post precedenti; arrivati a questo punto, dovresti configurare slmodem per alsa e configurare la connessione ppp0 da /etc/conf.d/net.

Unico suggerimento: rileggi, con calma, tutti i post del topic e controlla ogni singola indicazione che ti viene fornita. Non si impara ad usare Gentoo solo conoscendo le risposte alle domande più frequenti...

Ciao.

----------

## crisandbea

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che ti siano state date tutte le indicazioni per far funzionare il tuo modem, nei post precedenti; arrivati a questo punto, dovresti configurare slmodem per alsa e configurare la connessione ppp0 da /etc/conf.d/net.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ok, 
> ...

 

grande bella frase   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

anche se con un pò di ritardo rispetto alla risoluzione del problema, vi comunico che sono riuscito a far andare il mdoem interno del mio portatile, usando:

```

1)slmodem per attivare la periferica;

2)wvdial e wvdialconf per configurare il modem.

3)kppp per attivare il modem tramite interfaccia grafica quando ne ho necessità.

ciauz a tutti e Buone Feste.
```

----------

